# 888 RCV and 888 CR



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been looking at the Marzocchi 888. What is the difference between the 888 RCV and the 888 CR? The CR is about $100 more than the RCV. Are they worth buying or would it be better to just go for a 888 RC3 Evo? 

I have a Demo 7 with a Totem and always wanted to try a duel crown fork. Would be used at Whistler.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

Shiver me Timbers would be the man to ask about this (iirc)..he's a huge 888 fan.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

istandalone said:


> Shiver me Timbers would be the man to ask about this (iirc)..he's a huge 888 fan.


yeah, he is pretty huge...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

istandalone said:


> Shiver me Timbers would be the man to ask about this (iirc)..he's a huge 888 fan.


SMT is the last man to ask about the 888. He would hype that fork up if the damper was filled with doggy diarrhea.

Get the RC3 EVO if you must go with a zokes.

Boxxer WC :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

get the EVO


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, he is pretty huge...


man you are a trouble maker


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

boogenman said:


> SMT is the last man to ask about the 888. He would hype that fork up if the damper was filled with doggy diarrhea.
> 
> Get the RC3 EVO if you must go with a zokes.
> 
> :


If they were filled with dog diarrhea, it'd be the most buttery dog diarrhea ever


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> get the EVO


Straight to the point. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

The CR is a pretty sick fork, and CANNOT be beat for the price. The EVO and CR are both in another world compared to a boxxer.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jet Fuel said:


> I have been looking at the Marzocchi 888. What is the difference between the 888 RCV and the 888 CR? The CR is about $100 more than the RCV. Are they worth buying or would it be better to just go for a 888 RC3 Evo?
> 
> I have a Demo 7 with a Totem and always wanted to try a duel crown fork. Would be used at Whistler.


2012 CR cartridge is aparently a shimmed compression damper with IFP separating oil and air.

2012 EVO V2 cartridge features shimmed rebound damper.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> The 2012 CR cartridge is the 2011 EVO cartridge.
> 
> 2012 EVO V2 cartridge features shimmed rebound damper.


Sources for this? I've read that the rebound still isn't shimmed for 2012. And what do you mean that it's the Evo cartridge? The CR got the comp adjuster on the left leg and the rebound on the right. and no volume adjust.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

staikeinthahood said:


> Sources for this? I've read that the rebound still isn't shimmed for 2012. And what do you mean that it's the Evo cartridge? The CR got the comp adjuster on the left leg and the rebound on the right. and no volume adjust.


No, that would set us back to 2004 with the 888R!!!

Both adjustments are on the same leg, although they are upside down compared to the EVO. Checking the rumors around, seems I'm wrong.

Johhny C at Ridemonkey said this:



> CR is the new price point damper used throughout the range with compression and rebound (or lockout for the LR 44 and Corsa). It's a nice and simple cartridge with shimmed compression piston, and uses a spring-backed floating piston to seperate the oil. The nifty thing is the cartridge can self bleed via a port which is only opened when the fork is fully bottomed so any excess oil and air gets pushed out until the oil reaches the correct level and from then on there isn't enough oil to push the piston back up to the port so all sealed up from then on Kinda like a YZ250f.












Here is the 2012 888 CR cartridge (source: Avalanche)

Compression:









Rebound: 









Marzocchi 888 38mm 2008 Cartridge Kit


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This is what got me confused (marshalolson @ Ridemonkey):



> the CR is, in my understanding, basically the same cart as the 2010/11 EVO cart. shimmed compression and ported rebound.


Sorry for the misinformation 

And the EVO V2 is indeed shimmed:



> Dan Jones from Marzocchi's UK distributors Windwave tells us: "The 888 has been reworked quite substantially using the feedback of Marzocchi's World Cup riders. First off the rebound piston now uses shims - this is called V2 - which enables more accurate control and customisation of the rebound stroke. Secondly, the compression range has been modified to give a firmer, more 'race-like' feel to it. The EVO valve retains the shim damped high- and low-speed compression adjustment, as before."


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for the information man!


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

The only thing that sucks for me is the RC3's only came in white, love the look of the CR. White just wouldn't look right on my gunmetal/black/red 7point. Maybe 2013 will bring better color selection...


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

Johnny No.5 said:


> The only thing that sucks for me is the RC3's only came in white, love the look of the CR. White just wouldn't look right on my gunmetal/black/red 7point. Maybe 2013 will bring better color selection...


If you order direct from Marzocchi or a distributor, you can always give them a call and ask if they want to sell the fork to you with black lowers. Any good shop should do that.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Good thinking, I've got a year or so to figure out what fork I'm gonna get so as the time draws nearer I'll look into that. Still eyeing the Boxxer R2C2, I like the ease of high and low speed comp adjustments and it's a little lighter. Rode my brother's Glory yesterday and it felt really nice. Too many options, never enough money to try 'em all.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

So the better option and the way to go would be evo v2?


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

cesalec said:


> So the better option and the way to go would be evo v2?


CR is world's better than the RCV, and the EVO V2 is different and maybe better than that.

I *LOVE* my 888 CR from 2012. World's better than my three boxxers, though I wish I had independent high and low speed compression adjustments. It's progressive, poised, and unfazed by my derpy riding style.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

sandwich said:


> CR is world's better than the RCV, and the EVO V2 is different and maybe better than that.
> 
> I *LOVE* my 888 CR from 2012. World's better than my three boxxers, though I wish I had independent high and low speed compression adjustments. It's progressive, poised, and unfazed by my derpy riding style.


My mate's looking for a replacement fork for his VP-Free. He's currently running 08 66 RC3 which feel terribad. My mate's a big guy, weighs about 300lbs, so I'm not sure if it's just the amount of air required as preload in the 66 RC3 that's making the forks feel stiff with very little small bump compliance.

I have the '11 66 Evo Ti and I love 'em, best fork I've ever had, and I've had many. What I particualrly like about it is the spring is very firm, so I don't need to add any air for preload at all (I weigh about 220lbs). The resultant ride is unbelievably smooth and supple.

How do you think my mate would go with the 66 CR? Is the spring firm or soft? Would he need to add a lot of air for preload? I also heard the rebound tuning on the CR was somewhat limited, and was too fast for some people. Any comment on that? Thanks


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

m0ngy said:


> How do you think my mate would go with the 66 CR? Is the spring firm or soft? Would he need to add a lot of air for preload? I also heard the rebound tuning on the CR was somewhat limited, and was too fast for some people. Any comment on that? Thanks


Well...that's a tough one. At 300lbs, he'd need to be on an XXXH spring. I'm on a medium now and it's divey. I need a firm. I weigh 200. At 220, you probably need to bump up to an x-heavy, and so on from there. They don't make anything firmer than an X-heavy, to my knowledge...so at 300, you'd need a really firm spring.

Rebound and low-speed compression are actually pretty good in terms of adjustment. My rebound is nice and fast but I can slow it down should I want it (i like it fast). Compression goes all the way firm without getting too harsh, but I have a hard time with the high speed rebound, which is very firm. Gets a little rough in the high-speed berms packed with braking bumps, but oh well!

As far as the chassis goes, I have no doubts. 300lb is a stout dude but I love the 38mm chassis. It's stiff while not being harsh and the bushings and seals are super smooth.

For a dude that size, you may have to go for an air spring in order to get the right spring rate...


----------

